# Has anyone won a USPS bid for a local post office



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

The one in our area has put up a notice and i know the postmaster pretty well but have not contacted him yet.
Any experience or pointers you can give me?
Thanks.


----------



## RepoMan1968 (Jan 9, 2012)

very useful info here 
http://www.bidcontract.com/government_contracts_bids/Government_contracting_101.aspx#8


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Most of the local branches can sign their own contract.I have one that I get on and off all the time.


----------



## FourDiamond (Nov 23, 2011)

We service two small post offices in our area. The bids are reviewed by several layers of Postal Management, but the best way to get the contract is speak directly to the postmaster of the office you looking to service. Also, they pay relatively quick, about 10-14 days after invoicing. Good Luck!!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

i'm still waiting to get paid from last lawn season, been getting the run around


----------



## PALSLANDSCAPING (Dec 3, 2011)

I service 5 of them in my area. They were all individual accounts until this year they all went to seasonal. So far so good. The biggest thing that you have to keep in mind is that they start early in the morning so you have to stay on top of the sites.


----------



## Buddhaman (Dec 17, 2005)

I've been taking take care of the one in my area the last 5 years. They are kind of slow to pay but they pay always pay. Ours is on a large corner lot with a lot of steps so it takes some time to get it done. They like it to be kept clean with almost no snow at all on it so it makes it kind of nice. Some times we shovel it off and plow it 5 times a day if it snows all day.


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

We service three. Face to face contact with each post master is key. To start we had one and after a couple storms last year the pm was impressed with the service and started talking to the other pm's in the area. We went to present the bid to them personally and met a couple times before being awarded the contract. They pay very well and usually within 10-14 days. Just have to stay on too of them as they will NOT tolarate any accumulation in certain areas on the property.


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I plow the post office in town but its in a shopping center. They do start very early, some guys start showing up around 5am.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Most need to get plowed out before 5am ,that's when they get the days mail trucked in.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

I did landscaping for years at some P.O.'s but got cut with budget cuts when the economy took a dive. They will advertise on the corkboard usually for any service. They always go cheapest on anything when hiring a new contractor.


----------



## LawnGuy110 (Feb 15, 2010)

Its the government so I wouldnt touch it =D


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Kidmows;1432444 said:


> Its the government so I wouldnt touch it =D


Technically yes ,but no also.They are independent of the govt.they have their own pension system and no handout from the govt.But I never had a problem being paid on time when I did work for them.


----------



## SharpBlades (Sep 13, 2009)

Put in a bid at the one near me for 5k... It went for $1500 whatever, ya win some ya loose some


----------



## PowersTree (Jan 9, 2006)

MahonLawnCare;1432408 said:


> I did landscaping for years at some P.O.'s but got cut with budget cuts when the economy took a dive. They will advertise on the corkboard usually for any service. They always go cheapest on anything when hiring a new contractor.


When I worked for my previous employer, we did three of them. They were all done by different trucks, FIRST. If you stay on top of them, they're happy.

I doubt your statement of lowest bidder is true, the man I worked for had a reputation of NOT being the cheapest, but our sites were almost always water long before the competition.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I been doing 2 PO's since 2000. Best accounts I have.No shoveling, Excellent rates.I bill after each storm.They direct deposit right into my checking account.Last year there was a mix up with a lost invoice and they voluntarily added interest to the payment.The contract is handled by their contract department.If you do a good job and keep them happy you could be in for life.Three yr contract for me with a no bid renewal. Refused job at first but for some reason the PM kept bugging me to take it.Came in 200$ higher than the previous contractor(retired). I'm on my 4th Post Master and things are golden so far. With the financial situation with the PO might be on borrowed time though,contract up in 2014. I would pursue that contract aggressively payup


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

I landed one this year. Have not plowed it once at all. The PM wanted service at 2 inches. I have not had 2 inches yet this year. So Its seasonal. first payment was due 11/1/11 and I got 3 payments on 1/10/12 nov dec and jan. Novembers came with interest for being past 30 days from invoice. That was cool. 

I won the landscaping earlier in the year and I saw the sign that they wanted plowing. I just discussed it every time I went in to get my mail and he basically kept telling me a bunch of hacks and idiots were bidding. I knew I could charge my rate as long as it wasn't astronomical and I'd win.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Does it require a D&B # as a government bid ?


----------



## Angelo585 (Apr 2, 2011)

We do 6 through USM.... Been a great experience, pay on time, price was good and no complaints about service!


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

It's interesting how differently the contracts are handled throughout country. I assumed they were all through the one central contracting office.I learned years ago that any contract over 5k could'nt be handled locally, after a few years the PM was informed it had to be handled by central contracting.Also the specs seem to be different throughout the country..I remember when I started actually being paid at the PO with PO money orders! Also the local PM gets a % bonus for keeping running costs below certain level. Tried once to limit my use of salt,nice try! One year they spent 300k to repave a perfectly good parking lot. Heard that they had to use it or lose it. I would have plowed that lot for life for that. No wonder their billions in the hole.


----------



## MahonLawnCare (Nov 18, 2007)

PowersTree;1432599 said:


> When I worked for my previous employer, we did three of them. They were all done by different trucks, FIRST. If you stay on top of them, they're happy.
> 
> I doubt your statement of lowest bidder is true, the man I worked for had a reputation of NOT being the cheapest, but our sites were almost always water long before the competition.


Your right, I should have clarified. The ones I worked for were incredibly cheap and always went with the lowest price. We never did snow for them just landscape.


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

I've been doing two local post offices for 5 years now and i enjoy them very much. They want zero tolerance with there lots. So even it's a dusting they want it salted so that helps me out when it's a light winter. Once you establish a trusting relationshipm with the postmaster they will keep you.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I do the one we have in town. Big lot and zero tolerance. I wouldn't say they pay quickly but my check always arrives on the 33rd day after I invoice.

My post office has a minimum two year contract.


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

Leigh I don't know who told you that the PM got a bonus for keeping cost down. Because out of the 14 years I was a PM I never seen a bonus. I had to kept track of how much TP the girls used in the office. I never got to pick the contract for lawn or snow. But I sure did fire allot of them.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

Kickin Grass;1435780 said:


> Leigh I don't know who told you that the PM got a bonus for keeping cost down. Because out of the 14 years I was a PM I never seen a bonus. I had to kept track of how much TP the girls used in the office. I never got to pick the contract for lawn or snow. But I sure did fire allot of them.


I think it was the PM's assistant. Maybe urban legend! Used ther bathroom once and noticed lack of toilet paper Little they had was single ply


----------



## Kickin Grass (Oct 4, 2010)

They got rid of the PMR's about three years ago. I can't bid on them. Some rule about being a retired postal employee. I know the guys that have them around are saying that they are starting to pay between 60 & 90 days out. They will be closing allot of they within the next two or three years. That's the small one's.


----------

